# Small red blotches



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I should add he had his third vaccine and kennel cough vaccine last week. But it was a week ago 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds like fleas - you are unlikely to spot the flea, but may find flea dirt. Is he on a regular treatment for parasites?


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh gosh. Is it mange???


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I use frontline. 
He saw vet last weekend and she said no fleas. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Has he been groomed recently? It could be an allergic reaction to a grooming product or short blade on his sanitary area.

I would rule out a vaccination. Usually if they are going to show a reaction to a vaccine it will be within 48 hours.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't forget environmental things, too. New cleaning things on rugs or floors or something on the lawn might cause an allergic reaction. Or new detergent you washed his bedding in....something like that. My first suspicion in that kind of thing is anything new.

I know people can become allergic to something they were never allergic to before (argh!!), so maybe dogs can, too - that to say that it might not be something "new," but you never know.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Harry is just a puppy yet, right? My Raven had an issue with puppy impetigo when she was younger. It causes little red bumps that look like zits on the hairless areas groin, etc. Our vet had us spot treat with neosporin. If it spread (which it did a few times) we had to get an antibiotic. 

Our vet said its common amongst puppies and can come from grooming tools that aren't quite clean enough and substandard bedding conditions (which was not our case). It is also very contagious so other puppies/dogs are also suspect. Ours probably came from the dog park. 

It's something that eventually most dogs outgrow. I'm not a vet, this is just my personal experience.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Ditto on the puppy impetigo situation here. It could have come from anywhere, and fortunately, they seem to have some immunity as they get older if they have had it as puppies. Maybe it's like chicken pox in people? have a poo sample tested while you are at it - most of them get some worms as puppies, too...

sarah


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Not taken Harry for grooming. It's just me and my pin brush and comb. His hair is getting long but still not decided how to cut it

At night he is in his crate w a toy. He does not like sleeping on a blanket and his bed he prefers for day naps. Most of the time he is on tiled floor or plastic maybe as its cooler (live in Singapore and its hot all the time!)

In day light his tummy / groin area looks not so bad but last night under artificial light was a bit freaked. It's the flaky skin scabby bit that got me. No new changes at home but the big exception is diet. Had to change from TOTW puppy feed as its hard to find here plus he was not always eating it all. Changed to canine caviar puppy feed. Must happier eating it. 

Am doubtful about fleas and his skin is very white and see no fleas or flea poo. Puppy impetigo? Ummm. Will go nd see the vet later. He is in his playful state at the moment so not so willing to let me inspect him. Ha ha ha 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Ringworms
Have medicated shampoo, tropical cream and some liquid (antibiotics?)
Vet says not too bad but as I have to leave him in kennels next week then she will treat in various ways 
Sigh do relief...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh no! Ringworm is awful! Just be persistent with it and don't directly touch it. I had a cat with it one and soon the whole family had it. It was a nightmare to get rid of.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Ringworm! What a pain... at least now you know. 
We feed Canine Caviar too, Raven loves it!


----------

